# magazines for bobtails



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

OKAY first I carry my Sig Sauer fastback off duty and I love the bobtail. But seriously what is with Sig Sauer not making 8 round flush fitting magazine?

I use one of my Kimber 8 round magazines. Of course I made sure it worked with it since I carry it off duty and my life may depend on it.

So if Sig Sauer trolls this site maybe you can make that change. 

A bobtail needs flush fitting magazines. Not a magazine that sticks out!

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Which model Sig are you talking about??

My S&W, Series 'E', 1911 Bobtail uses regular 8 round 1911 mags and they don't still out. Is this something just with Sigs?


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

It's the fast back so it has a bob tail. It is just like the nightmare but not two toned and with redwood grips.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Honestly the 8 Rd mags that don't fit entirely flush tend to work better overall. If your looking for aftermarket mags, the Wilson 47D with the slim pad is a nice offering. I've carried that as my carry mag with longer tubed mags as reloads.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

Right now I have a Kimber 8 round magazine in it. It does fit flush and so it's perfect. I just figure Sig Sauer needs to get it together and make flush magazines because the ones that come with it and sticks out about 1/2 makes it much less concealable. Frankly it is kind of lame when you round off the butt and then make a magazine that sticks out. It's not just me. A lot of people think the same thing.

Just as a side note. I shot another 100 rounds through her today even using my military issue 1911 magazines from the 60-70's era. They worked perfectly and ejected perfectly. Held the slide back on the last round as well. That is quite a testimony if you ask me!


----------

